# Full blast Foxpro, here's proof



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

First off there was no Foxpro going full blast at any time during this set. I just thought it would be funny, and grab a couple people's attention, just being smart. Anyways I went out tonight with another guy on this forum and we did a little calling, I should say he did a little calling, and call them he did. In fact, I am pretty sure they came in to his howl on the mouth call, he howled, and a couple minutes later(this is 45 min into the stand) we heard some howling back. The weird thing was that the howl back sounded like crap, we both thought it was someone else hunting another property or something. Turns out after I heard the howls I looked through my scope across the field, and saw the pair sitting there howling maybe 300 yards out. Well, Tim saw them too and did a few lip squeaks and that was all it took, those suckers started barreling in our direction down wind of us circling a little to try to catch our wind. I think he squeaked one more time and stopped them and that's when I let fly at 100-125 yards. The dog dropped in it's tracks. First time I got to shoot one with my new set up and I am really happy with it. Love my scope, very clear at night. Tim, why don't you clear up some of these calling details for me since you were the one doing all of it. Thanks for bringing me Tim, great calling!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice work Jonny, you caught my attention. it must have been the full volume lip squeeks. 

So is this a mn coyote or were you down in mo?

keep it up.

xdeano


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice looking coyote


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

xdeano said:


> Nice work Jonny, you caught my attention. it must have been the full volume lip squeeks.
> 
> So is this a mn coyote or were you down in mo?
> 
> ...


 Shot this one right here in Mn.. Don't think I am going to make it south until middle of Jan or so. I am really looking forward to that trip but it's also pretty cool to get one here close to home.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Great shooting last night Jonny! Your lucky they came in on your side  We set up in an open field around a large swamp on top of a hill. Jonny was on the downwind side of the hill and I was on the other side facing the call and a pond. Started out with Pheasant distress on low for awhile. Ramped it up a bit 15 min later for a few seconds here and there with nada responce. Then about the 30 min mark did a howl on the Hot dog with no responce. 10 min later did another howl with the foxpro. Few minutes later had the 2 yotes howling downwind and to the south of us. Like he said it sounded really deep and wierd. Totally thougt it was a neighbor that mentioned he was gonna start trying to hunt them. Looked a bit closer and saw them standing looking over a little rise. Great feeling there. If i remember right i howled back with the hot dog again then they howled again. Watching them through the scope i lip squeaked and instantly they started running across the field over. They hung up and split up at 175 yards. Lip squeaked again and they kept coming. Too bad we werent sitting together we probably woulda had them both. I was about to take a shot at the right one when he shot the one on the left and dropped em. I took a standing up shot at the one as he was leaving but didnt find any blood. Was a great night, clouds cover was no issue and helped actually hide us. He shot the yote right around 12am last night. Owwwwww :beer:


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Were you hunting in the total dead of the night? Could you see well? Im going out this next week and am relying on the moon light. Anyways nice coyote.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yup howls don't need to be perfect. As you heard with your own ears, howls vary just like human voices. Some sounds very unique.


----------

